# What shoes are you into now?



## Liz (Nov 14, 2005)

Just wondering what kind of footwear you guys are wearing nowadays...

boots?

heels?

sandals?

flip flops?

is there a certain kind of shoe you like?

like round toe heels?

mules?

stacked heel boots?

peep toe pumps?

knee high boots?


----------



## Liz (Nov 14, 2005)

right now i'm wearing uggs for running around doing errands cause it's getting colder.

but i'm in search of black, stacked heel boots that are either ankle or mid calf high. i have big calves and knee high type boots don't fit me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also like round toe heels and peep toes.


----------



## Joyeuux (Nov 14, 2005)

Yea, I have a hard time fitting into boots too. It's just our ample curves Liz!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For work, I like round toed boots or clogs. But ideally, I'm barefoot. Or atleast in flip flops. Can you believe I don't own a single pair of heels? Platforms yes, actual real heels? Nope. :icon_redf


----------



## anne7 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Just wondering what kind of footwear you guys are wearing nowadays...*

*boots? *I like the look of boots, but I have never bought mid-calf boots...I still want to find a pair I like! I have a pair of dr. marten low shoe boots tho

*heels? *I love the look of heels, but I'm in HS for 7 hrs a day, and my feet would be killin me! I do have a pair of pink Antonio Melani heels that I love

*sandals? *Are you kidding?!? It is way too cold for sandals here!

*flip flops? *See above...I love flipflops when its summer time tho

*is there a certain kind of shoe you like? *

I like wedges (some of them anyways!), flats (I love my red Transport London flats!), mocs (I have some backless Kenzie mocs that I wear all the time, since they are printed they go with a lot of things), kitten heels, and maryjanes. I have a pair of wedge maryjanes (only a 2 1/2 inch heel, tho) that I love! They work really well with sweaters and jeans and cords.

I love vintage-y style shoes, like from Seychelles or Irregular Choice (some of them, a lot of them are REALLY crazy!)


----------



## Marisol (Nov 14, 2005)

Same here... I 've been sporting flip flops all weekend long.


----------



## Leony (Nov 14, 2005)

I usually wear heels boots (ankle and knee high boots) and sport shoes in winter.


----------



## xeniba (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm all about flip flops when it's warm enough...heck, sometimes even if it's cold out. In college I'd wear flip flops through the snow to go to class, but those days are over now. 

My every day shoe nowadays is a pair of beat-up black converse with fat black laces that have rainbow stars on them. Not necessarily age appropriate from what I've been told, but I don't care.  Besides, I'm still in school...it's not as if I'm wearing them to an office job or something!


----------



## babykisses (Nov 14, 2005)

HEELS!! Love my cowboy boots!!


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 14, 2005)

i am wearing open to sandals since it is still 80-85 degrees here in the middle of november. i like high heels since i am so short. i love open toe, round toe and wedge heel shoes. i love boots(pointy toe, round toe, whatever toe)just make sure they have a nice heel.


----------



## jet (Nov 14, 2005)

All of the above.

Seriously, the weather here right now changes more that the mood of a pmsing thirteen year old.


----------



## Cirean (Nov 14, 2005)

I love high heeled boots for the winter (it doesn't snow here) but I haven't gone out looking for a new pair yet this year.

The only high heeled shoes I have are a fancy strappy pair in silver for dressing up and a pair of slip-on wedge style for summer (I wear these almost everyday). I really prefer to wear pants and boots whenever possible.

I got a new pair of Nikes for the gym but the right shoe is bothering me so I've been wearing them alot lately, trying to break them in.


----------



## iloveparis (Nov 14, 2005)

I've been living in my uggs for a long time just for sheer comfort, but I've been looking for some really nice slouch boots right now, like those worn by Sienna Miller.


----------



## Saja (Nov 14, 2005)

High heel boots...or clogs...but since the snow will be startin soon, time to buy new winter proof bots


----------



## KittyM (Nov 14, 2005)

I am loving my Kenneth Cole high heel boots in tan.Use them all the time.Too cold for sandals and flip flops.

also like my cowboy boots.Hiiiiiiiiii haaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 14, 2005)

For the longest time I never understood the appeal of pointy-toed shoes, but I finally bought a pair of boots and suddenly I see how sexy they are and how they really do elongate your legs! I have a pair of black boots with pointy toes and a short (and thus comfy) yet narrow and sexy heel that I just LOVE :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love I normally can't walk in skinny heels but these are just a little wider than a normal skinny heel so I can walk in these just fine, even jog to catch the bus... I am wearing these almost every day now!

I just wish my legs weren't so darn skinny because these boots (along with every other pair I tried on) are too big in the calves -- they look okay in jeans but you can see the top edge of the boots when I wear all my light-weight material dress pants, which is what I'm going to be wearing every day when I graduate! And they definitely look too big to wear with a skirt... but I couldn't find any mid-calf boots that fit me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Attached is a picture of my boots :icon_love

I also recently bought a pair of brown dress shoes with a pointy toe and fairly narrow and low, comfy heel, and I am loving them too for church and they'll work great for work later.... I always used to wear rounded toes and chunky or stacked heels, but those just looked so clunky and often too young for me, while these pointy toes and narrower heels make me feel much more sexy and sophisticated, and are much more flattering on my feet and legs! I am an official pointy-toe convert!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(I have quite buying really tall heels, for the most part... I've found lots of 1-2" heels that still look great and are way more comfy!)


----------



## kaori (Nov 15, 2005)

My favor5ite shoes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liz (Nov 15, 2005)

oooh. i've always loved those gucci corset shoes!! &lt;3


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 15, 2005)

i love slouch boots at the moment, and also vintage heels. i posted pics of my fave shoes in this thread https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=14220

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gbaisden (Nov 15, 2005)

I LOVE shoes! Flip flops, boots, sandals, any kind! Right now I'm loving my Coach black mid calf boots. They have a pointy toe but not really pointy with a 3" heel - sexy. I live in flip flops. I'm glad it's still warm enough here to wear them.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 15, 2005)

*Me too!*


----------



## anne7 (Nov 15, 2005)

Ditto!:icon_love Didn't Nicole Kidman wear them?


----------



## Eva121 (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh,nice boots!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 15, 2005)

*Love the shoes!*


----------



## katrosier (Nov 15, 2005)

what? :icon_eek: no one mentioned spike heels?? :icon_redf


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 15, 2005)

lol, I have tried so many times to walk in spike heels and I just can't do it! But if you look at my feet when I walk they are a little crooked, and the heel of my foot is never centered over the heel of my shoe, I don't know if my ankles are crooked or what.... the black boots I posted a picture of are the absolute narrowest heel I can wear! But I wish I could wear spike heels, because so many pretty heeled shoes in the stores do have spike heels!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SweetKisses (Nov 15, 2005)

I love flip flops!:icon_love I live in them almost all year long, hehe! When the weather gets a lil' cooler, I will opt for a fun pair of sneakers. I seriously need to go shoe shopping now! :icon_chee


----------



## Liz (Nov 15, 2005)

umm. yeah, she did, but a lot of other celebs wore them too. they're so pretty and sexy at the same time


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 16, 2005)

The shoes I am into weren't listed! I love flats!!! Pointy, round-toe, funa and cute flats. I also love Ballet Slippers in fun colors and textures. I am still in love with my Uggs.....I know I should be shot, but they are so comfy! For a sexier look I love wedge heels. They are feminine and still comfortable. I am still in search of some great boots for winter.


----------



## anne7 (Nov 16, 2005)

I love flats too! I want to get more pairs!

Liz - I know other celebrities have worn them, but Nicole is the first time I saw them, they are gorgeous shoes! And I remember from MTV's show My Super Sweet Sixteen, one of the girls was trying on the acid green ones, and I still love em!


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 16, 2005)

I've been having some foot trouble lately so I haven't worn heels since before the summer. When fall and winter comes I mainly stick to my boots: Uggs, Nine West Boots, motorcycle boots, Timberline boots...I'm a boot lover.


----------



## Saints (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm wearing these a lot now, since it's been cold outside http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=7713493160&amp;rd=1&amp;sspage name=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&amp;rd=1

they're really comfortable


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm really liking the Ugg *Clogs,* I think they're cute and they look comfortable.


----------



## canelita (Nov 16, 2005)

I can't wear flats or flip flop, my legs looks to funny and I'm not that tall what leaves me with any shoes that have heel, and I mean heel, I'm not a big fan of kitten heel shoes either. For this days since is getting cool I'm almost every day in my last adquisition that is a pair of Steve Madden leather knee high boots, they are so nice and confy.


----------

